# Problèmes applications itunes



## Taureau 63 (23 Juillet 2013)

_Bonjour tout le monde, je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit ni meme si je peux poser ma question ici, je suis nouveau et je veux bien me faire crucifier si je fais des erreurs ! d'avance pardonnez moi !_

Voici ma petite question, j'ai fais l'achat d'applications sur itunes (pas de musique mais des applications) Elles ont bien étaient chargées, car elles sont dans mes achats mais aucune ne ce trouve sur mon mac !!! pourriez vous m'aider ! merci ;-)


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Juillet 2013)

Oula... attention...

Les applications que tu achètes sur itunes... ne sont pas destinées au MAC mais soit à un iphone ipad ou ipod. il faut donc synchroniser tes appareils pour en bénéficier ( mais c'est pour les ibidules qui fonctionnes sous i os )



Tu as ensuite les application sur le mac App Store... là tu peux acheter des applis pour ton mac. 

http://www.osxfacile.com/appstore.html

ce sont deux stores différents...


----------

